# New Puppy Sounds CD for Working or Show Pups



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I just got this on one of my mail lists and thought it might be helpful for someone here.

Also for pets!

For the whelping box or for your newly bought competition hopeful.


"Puppy Sounds"
Life sounds for steady working and show puppies


Finally a cd made specifically for breeders and competitors who need travel, working, and show sounds for their pups who will be exposed to the more rigorous life we lead. 


For instance will you be shipping your puppy by air or do you expect to have your future adult dog on a plane? The very first track addresses that issue with jet and prop plane commuter engine sounds your dog will hear. Pave the way for the future or just help your new puppy be a little less stressed in flight. Your new owner will thank you.

Subjects covered in the cd:

Travel sounds
Show sounds
Field event sound
Baby/child sounds
Skateboards
Animal sounds (geese, ducks, sheep)
Things that go boom
Home sounds


For a complete track list visit: http//:calmaudio.com/puppy.html

25 tracks, 72 minutes.

The cd is $20 plus $4 shipping and handling


PERMISSION TO CROSSPOST

HUGz! Jules


----------

